# Where to Buy Wool Felt?



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

My local craft store only has 100% wool felt in white. Do you have a good place to buy wool felt online? Bad experiences with online fabric stores?

I recently made a pair of shoes from an old black wool coat that came out quite well, and I'd like a larger supply of wool to make something for winter. (I had been planning on making a one piece felted boot, but the wool washing and combing is going too slow to have it ready this winter.)


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I did some searching, anyone have experience with these companies?

100% Wool Felt 36" - MANY COLORSÂ : felt and furÂ : apparel fabricÂ : fabricÂ : Â Shop | Joann.com - 18.99/yard white only, locally available
Wool Felt and Bamboo Felt from National Nonwovens - WoolFelt is the original wool felt - no indication of thickness, $21.35 per square yard (cut), $23.99 per roving pack (6 colors, no weight given)
100% wool felt in craft weight - no weights, but relative weights of products mentioned. $19.95 for same wool as commonwealthfelt, 19.95 for a thicker, softer felt, 25.95, also available in 72" width for 36.95-53.95/yard - swatch pack available
Wool Felt By The Yard - Erica's Craft & Sewing Center - 21.85/yard available in whole and a fraction yards
Premium 100% Merino Wool Felt - A Child's Dream - 16 oz. per linear yard (36 x 60 inches) and 1/16 inch thick, 36x36 $45, 36x60 $56
Our Wool Fabric is 100% Wool woven in the USA, Pre-Felted and is Soft, Thick and Strong - 13 oz/yard - 1 "yard" = 32"x52" (preshrunk) $34/yard
Woolrich Woolen Mill - Solid Woolen Fabric Variations - requires minimu order of 600 yards
purl soho | products | item | 1 mm wool felt yardage (wollfilz) - WIDTH: 73- 74" WEIGHT: 1 mm felt $59.88/yard
100% Wool Felt Fabric - Black :: Specialty Fabrics (Hard To Find Fabrics) :: Fabric By Specialty :: Vogue Fabrics America's Premier Fabric Store - $19.99/yard, black only,


----------

